# MSR Pocket Rocket and a big grill propane tank



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sorry guys and gals, but very similar to my other gas post, has anyone come across a hose or some way to attach an MSR Pocket Rocket to a large propane tank that you normally have under your grill? I don't even know if it is safe to do, however in a SHTF scenario, it seems like a waste to use so much gas to run a grill when I can do a lot with the single Pocket Rocket burner.

I didn't find anything by searching former posts.

Thanks,

hansonb4


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Are MSR canister butane or propane?

If propane here one way to refill them...


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

it is an isobutane / propane mix. I will now have to give thought a propane stove. MORE GEAR! 

Actually, i guess it is good to have options. You never know what you will find when scavenging post-SHTF. I just know that when people bug out, all of those grills on all of those patios in my neighborhood are going to have, on average, a half tank of propane, JUST WAITING to be used.



Thanks for the video clip.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

deleted. Sorry for the dumb post!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I prefer my MSR Whisperlite Intl. It burns just about anything from Gas, Naptha, diesel, kerosine, and I don't have to lug around propane bottles! If push came to shove, I could process my own fuel if need be!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Just thought of something but I'm not sure if it will work. I have a mr. Buddy heater that is made to run off those little propane bottles. But they make a hose that adapts it to a bbq bottle. You have to use an in line filter but I think it may work for you.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Just thought of something but I'm not sure if it will work. I have a mr. Buddy heater that is made to run off those little propane bottles. But they make a hose that adapts it to a bbq bottle. You have to use an in line filter but I think it may work for you.


does that adapter hose have a regulator?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

jro1 said:


> does that adapter hose have a regulator?


Just a hose. Here's a pic of how mine looks.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

jro1 said:


> does that adapter hose have a regulator?


Yeah, it does. By Coleman. Runs about $40.


----------

